# nyc!



## libro (Aug 10, 2014)

Ok i changed the thread title. Lets fight gentrification. In san fran there 100's of street kids in the haight, a highly gentrified neighborhood just squatting there for years. Theyre homebums that are successful on taking the neighborhood. So instead of the seasonal thing on the lower eastside, i want to winterize a squat and make it a real destination. New york has much more to offer than the google, upper class hell of san fran.


----------



## libro (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok yeah, ive looked up some nyc specific stuff. Theres websites to see if a place is city owned and such


----------



## libro (Aug 16, 2014)

So nyc is in a giant bubble. Huge amounts of foriegn investors exploiting a loophole, out of control real estate prices, immense gentrification, the city might be heading back to 1975! Lets hope that bubble burst will happen. Its long overdue. Every 40 years or so new york gets blown, and it escaped the 2008 crisis and has only been building in economic fuel ready to burn down. Imagine the les left alone of cafes and boutiques, urban decay sets in and squats sprout up everywhere. Detroit is already there but never was a great place to begin with, new york is where its at.


----------



## libro (Aug 16, 2014)

Seriously, income doesnt match the growth in prices, its all artificial growth. Its the chinese apparently investing through a loophole that keeps levies and financial control completely off of them. Fiscal policy cant touch the bubble, and if it gets reformed, apparently that will make it burst in a major sell off on its own. Oh great capitalism, its wonderful! First a chinese investing firm will default, leaving the american shell company it invested through with the crap. Lenders will freak, the pin will sharpen and pop the bubble. Or maybe the affordable housing crisis, rent control or the mayors super ambitious plan he unvailed will be the pin, or any other unprecedented economic factors in work in new york. A major sell off will happen. Prices drop immensely. Everyone who payed premium are left with nothing for their real estate investments. Foreclosure, abandonment and neglect will let the city back to the people.


----------



## satire (Aug 30, 2014)

in our hearts distributes an NYC specific squatting zine its pretty basic but its got good info


----------

